# I need help pricing a vinyl sign job



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I need help pricing two things. PLEASE. I am very new to this and do not have the formula for pricing down yet. My embroidery is so easy a $ amount per stitch, this is to much math.

I just did a job for a very good client of mine. Very simple. Three words in a window. They are about 8" high by 23" long. I used Oracal 651, white, and clear R tape. How much?????

The other job is for the same person. Tee shirts. I have to do 25 for a softball team. Large 8" numbers on the back with a 2" phone # above it and the store logo on the front. I have already purchased the 8" letters and will use Siser ez weed for the front and phone # on the back. How much???

I am also doing the 25 hats to go with it but those are embroidery and they are $8.00 a piece.

Thanks everyone here is so great.
Karen in MA


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out these threads about pricing vinyl:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/pricing-heat-transfer-heat-pressing-services/t18161.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8268.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t12551-2.html


----------



## YesinUtah (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you hanging the vinyl or is the customer?


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

this is what i do: i have a up to 15 euro/sqm fee (sometimes as low as 10 euro).
so, i measure how much vinyl i will use for the job, multiply by 15 and that's it.
how many words, how tall is not very relevant for the estimate price, what's important for me is the quantity of vinyl i will consume.
of corse, if someone wants 500 words in a 1 sqm area, i will charge some more, it will take a while to weed, and the cutter will work harder, too (that means wear and tear)
you want to find out what's the average price in your area.
if it is a small sign, you could establish like a minimal fee...let's say "i won't to anything cheaper than 2 beers/one pot of chicken wings/etc etc"


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike asked a good question.
if I aplly the vinyl, i ask the maximal fee, if not, i reduce the cost by 30%.


----------



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

I applied the vinyl. It was my first time and I was very nervous about it. It did come out great though and I think she was very happy.


----------



## classicvinyl (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi - I'm new at this. I have a client who wants 2 signs made each one is just words 27.881" long by about 6" high each. I charge by the square foot and have told people if I have to cut in to it I round up so I'm not wasting materials. My question is because both signs can be stacked and cut together do most people charge for one sign at 3' square for this sort of thing or is it okay to charge for 2 signs at 3' square each?


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I charge by sqft of vinyl used plus install

MM64


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I do linear inch, with slightly different prices whether I need to use 15" or 20". For 6"x28" letters you'd do the design rotated, of course, and that would fit on 15" stock. 

I would do 28 linear inches, and NOT round up to the nearest foot. The reason is that customers like to feel they're getting a fair shake. Simply add in margin for waste, test cuts, weeding borders, etc., in your linear-inch pricing. It comes out the same whether you round to the nearest foot, or whatever, and they don't have the feeling you're leaning on the scale.

I also have a "complex" weeding extra charge, if it's script text or something else that adds to the weeding time. I prefer doing it this way than to have a lot of different per-inch prices based on weeding time.

As for charging for two 3'x3' signs for vinyl that's only half a foot by 30 inches, I don't think you'd keep many customers this way. Some of them have basic math skills...


----------

